# Congo Tetras or other?



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just got my 125 stocked (nearly) with 30 Harlequins and a school of SAE. There are 6 _Apistogramma macmasteri_ that spend the majority of their time near the bottom. The Harlequins keep mostly to the top and the SAE's are all over.

I'd like to finish off the tank with a group of fish that will utilize the middle of the tank, but I need something larger than the average tetra since the tank is rather large.

I know Congos get about 3", and that's about what I"m looking for. Does anyone have experience with these that can tell me what part of the water column they typically utilize?

Also, any other recommendation on larger tetras or tetra-like species that will hug the middle and get large (for a tetra)? Schooling is not really important to me since the SAE's and Rasboras (actually, Trigonostigma) school tightly.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Congos are extremely athletic fish. At 2" length I can see the Harlequins having a hard time eating and being pushed around. At 3" length forget it - they will not only push the rasboras but will also eat from all layers of the water - top, middle, and bottom.

Any larger tetra will act very much like a Congo. But the Congos really are very physical.

Look at this fish. It's Moenkhausia costae. The tank is 6'. 





These fish are also very athletic, but you could get their smaller relatives - M. sanctaephilomenae. Not as big but as I explained above - big tetras may make the Rasboras starve.










--Nikolay


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, the lamp-eyes are a good hardy fish from what I remember back in the 'fish-only' days. I didn't realize that got so large (I just read in the Aquarium Atlas that they can reach 2.75" ).

I guess another old stand-by, equally hardy and not quite as large, would be the Black-Skirt, _Gymnocorymbus ternetzi_, which get about 2.25".


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

angelssss! i know they are not a tetra but they will go with your current stock!!!


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Buenos Aires Tetra, they get quite large, around 4 inches I believe. I have a school of 5 in my 55 gallon that enjoy hanging out with Red Minor Serpae tetra, and Emperor tetra.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lizzz said:


> I'm a big fan of Buenos Aires Tetra, they get quite large, around 4 inches I believe. I have a school of 5 in my 55 gallon that enjoy hanging out with Red Minor Serpae tetra, and Emperor tetra.


i always wanted to try those but they (online info) say that they (the tetras) eat plants.. whats your experience?


----------



## Lizzz (Nov 28, 2010)

of the Buenos Aires Tetra? I've never had a problem with them picking at plants, I wasn't even aware there was a problem with them. They're one of the most active fish in my tank, and get along well with several other types of tetra, as well as various rainbows. I highly recommend them, but I'm a sucker for any fish with silver and red in them (not to mention the black diamond on their tail!)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've had a school of Congos for some time now in my 72g. The stay mostly in the middle, but as Niko said they will go everywhere to feed.

Have them with Gold and Cardinals tetras with no problems at all. Pretty peaceful fish for it's size. I even have some fancy guppies in there and they don't even nip the fins.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

@ ddavila06 - Angels are nice, no doubt, but they get larger than what I am aiming for in this set-up. Also, I'm really picky about what angels should look like and the ones I like are not easy to find available.

@ Lizzz - yep, the Buenos Aires are nice. I had some long ago with a couple Oscars, if you can imagine that!! IME, their activity level is up there with rainbows and Giant Danios...and I need something just a bit less dizzy-ing. Plus, their 4" size is just above my aim (going for 2.5 - 3).

@ houseofcards - yes that's what I want, "stay mostly in the middle". Doesn't matter to me where they feed, I just need something that will utilize the middle more during normal activity. I think that if the Cardinals are not bothered by them, then the Harelquins would not be either. Both of those small tetras seem to have the same demeanor to me.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a school of Serpae tetras that are really beautiful- and pretty active, without being crazy.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Something like Bleeding Hearts or any of several Phantoms might be worth looking into. They have the Serpae shape without the nipping. This makes them look larger, but they are not quite so big as Congos. 
My Bleeding Hearts hide more, but get a bit larger. 
My Phantoms (I have the black ones) are mid to upper level fish. They are not great schooling fish. Calm, not too active. They hold their color, whereas the Black Widows lose their striping with age, and end up mostly grey.


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Um, dang....that's a pretty sharp photo!


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

congos are awesome! I have 8 in my other tank and are always in the middle. i have them with cherry barbs, pristilla tetras, cardinals, flagfish, and bolivian rams with no problems.


----------

